# Sqweaky boots



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

most likely yes the noise will go away. what material is it made out of?


----------



## hkalien (Oct 25, 2010)

I think there are parts that are made with leather


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

hkalien said:


> I think there are parts that are made with leather


Pretty sure every pair of boots I have owned squeaks when you wear them around the house. 

Probably on the mountain too. I wouldn't count on it going away, but you will probably never hear it while you are riding.

Don't worry about it.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

WD-40... (message is too short so I added this. I am smart.)


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> WD-40... (message is too short so I added this. I am smart.)


Chances are it'll come back.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> WD-40... (message is too short so I added this. I am smart.)


wd-40

10char


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Muki said:


> Chances are it'll come back.


You're right better make it WD-40 and some graphite powder.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> 10char


That is too easy haha


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

hkalien said:


> I recently bought a pair of k2 darko. And when im trying to break them in around the house, I notice they were really squeaky. Is that just because they are new? Will it eventually loose that squeakiness?
> 
> Thanks


that's the PU leather rubbing against itself


----------

